# Empfehlung Antriebspaket PC-gesteuert aus einer Hand?



## SIMajo (1 Mai 2007)

Ich plane eine Kleinmaschine aufzulegen, die komplett PC-gesteuert ist und 2 Achsen besitzt (eine Dreh- und eine Linearachse), die ggf. interpolieren müssen.
Das gewünschte Moment der Motoren liegt bei ca. 0,5 Nm, ein Getriebe >=50 sollte auch nachgeschaltet sein.

Ich suche einen Anbieter, der mir möglichst alles aus einer Hand liefern kann. D.h.:

- Servomotoren
- Getriebe
- Servoverstärker
- Konfektionierte Kabel
- Anbindung an PC möglichst einfach - auch an bestehende Software (Visual C++)
- Wie immer relativ kostengünstig 
- IBN möglichst einfach


Ein paar Anbieter habe ich schon gefunden, wobei ich noch nirgends so richtig überzeugt bin. Wäre klasse wenn ihr die eine oder andere Idee hättet.


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2007)

Hi

Ich denke, der Markt nach "Drehmaschinen" - Retrofit ist hart umkämpft.


>Anbindung an PC möglichst einfach 
Willst du die "Sache" mit dem PC ansteuern.
(Auch interpolieren ?)
Falls ja, benötigst du DOS oder Linux  RTX.


Schau doch mal unter EMC um.

http://linuxwiki.de/EMC


Servoverstärker, Motoren, u.s.w.  alles aus einer Hand   

Das wäre Siemens, Elau ...   der richtige.

JEDOCH  


> - Wie immer relativ kostengünstig :wink:


Vergiss es wieder


----------



## SIMajo (1 Mai 2007)

Ne, hat nichts mit Retrofit zu tun, wird eine Neumaschine, bzw. werden Neumaschinen in zweistelliger Stückzahl.

System wird Windows XP. Das ganze läuft im Moment schon, ich bin allerdings nicht ganz glücklich mit der aktuellen Lösung, da Software/Hardware von unterschiedlichen Firmen "supported" werden, die dazu schwer erreichbar sind (kleine Ingenieurbüros). Darauf will ich mich in Zukunft nicht mehr einlassen. Außerdem will ich keine spezifischen PC-Karten, für die es später keinen Ersatz mehr gibt, sondern offene Bussysteme.

Das kostengünstig ist natürlich als relativ zu sehen. Es darf etwas kosten wenn es etwas taugt.  Aber in Abfragen das Wort "kostengünstig" nicht zu nennen wäre schon fast out.


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2007)

Hi

>System wird Windows XP. Das ganze läuft im Moment schon
D.h. Die "Taktsignale" laufen NICHT auf einem PC    




> sondern offene Bussysteme.


Meinst du etwa PCI-Karten  ?
oder meinst du Bussysteme im Sinne von Antriebsbus  ?


----------



## zotos (1 Mai 2007)

Bei Maschinen kommen ja oft auch noch andere Aufgaben ausser der Antriebe zusammen. (Wir sind ja nicht um sonst im SPS-Forum)

Ich würde mal wieder zu CoDeSys greifen und ggf. noch die SoftMotion Erweiterung in Betracht ziehen. Da gibt es eine Reihe von Antrieben zur Auswahl z.B. Danaher: ServoStar600, ServoStar400

Wenn das Bestreben nach alles aus einer Hand dann doch überwiegt würde ich zu Beckhoff greifen die haben optisch die gleichen Servosteuerungen wie Danaher.


----------



## SIMajo (1 Mai 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> d.h. Die "Taktsignale" laufen NICHT auf einem PC   .


Jain. Aktuell ist die gesamte Steuerungslogik auf einer PCI-Geberkarte rein hardwaremäßig verwirklicht. Da diese Karten allerdings schon fast Einzelstücke sind, aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht auf jedem Rechner funktionieren und der Support ebenfalls nicht gerade als ideal zu bezeichnen ist  soll etwas neues her. Zusätzlich ist das was an Reglern und Motoren dahinter hängt noch recht altertümlich.



gravieren schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa PCI-Karten  ?
> oder meinst du Bussysteme im Sinne von Antriebsbus  ?


Ich meine die Schnittstelle von meiner Software zum letzendlichen Regler. Sei dies nun CanOpen, EtherCat, oder was auch immer.



zotos schrieb:


> Wenn das Bestreben nach alles aus einer Hand dann doch überwiegt würde ich zu Beckhoff greifen die haben optisch die gleichen Servosteuerungen wie Danaher.


Beckhoff war eine der Optionen die ich schon herausgesucht und als Option 1 in Betracht gezogen habe.

Eine weitere ist der Einsatz von Reglern/Antrieben anderer Hersteller über CanOpen - was den Vorteil hat relativ günstig zu sein.

Gerade zu Beckhoff suche ich eigentlich noch Alternativen.


----------



## zotos (1 Mai 2007)

SIMajo schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade zu Beckhoff suche ich eigentlich noch Alternativen.



Also z.B. Danaher könnte eine Alternative sein für die Antriebsseite sein als Kontakt kann man bei EAT GmbH (http://www.eatgmbh.de) den Herrn Reinsch anrufen mir persönlich bekannt und IMHO wirklich Fit.


----------



## Maxl (1 Mai 2007)

Als Alternative zu Beckhoff käme noch B&R in Frage!

Für Deinen Anwendungsfall wäre da ideal:
- APC620 oder Panel PC mit Windows XP + AR010 (AR010 = Soft-PLC mit Option auf CNC-Betrieb)
- Acopos (Einzelantrieb) oder AcoposMulti (ER-Module + Achsmodule) Servoantriebe + Motore + konfektionierte Kabel
- Anbindung von Servos und IOs über Ethernet-Powerlink (erfordert PCI-Steckkarte)

Vorteile:
- mit B&R steht ein international tätiges (Österreichisches) Unternehmen hinter Hardware und Software, Ersatzteile sollten also recht lange lieferbar sein
- alles aus einer Hand (mit Ausnahme der Visu-Software)
- 1:1 Interpolation ist auch ohne CNC-Option möglich (aber ehrlich gesagt umständlich)
- B&R beliefert hauptsächlich Serienmaschinenhersteller - Wiederinbetriebnahme geht recht schnell

Nachteile:
- B&R liefert keine Visu-Software für Windows XP - es müsste eine Visu-Software wie zenOn oder eine C++-Software zum Einsatz kommen
- AR010 ist meines Wissens nicht auf Standard-PCs lauffähig, es wird ein Pc von B&R benötigt
- B&R bietet nur Servomotore an (keine Asynchronmotore), Getriebe muss man sich auch anderweitig besorgen (Alphagetriebe, Atlanta, usw.) - Getriebemotore von Fremdherstellern (Lenze, SEW) sind aber kein Problem


Interessant wäre noch, was die Maschinen so alles können müssen, kann könnte ich Dir noch genauere Infos lieferen.
www.br-automation.co.at

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Flo (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Hast du schon mal bei www.elau.de geschaut? Ist vielleicht interessant für dich. Die liefern dir den PC mit integr. SPS(3S), Servomotore, Getriebe, konf. Kabel, Servoverstärker. alles was man baucht. Von Elau gib es auch SPS-Software für die Interpolation mehrerer Achsen für alle gängigen Roboterkinematiken.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Mai 2007)

SIMajo schrieb:


> ... Ich suche einen Anbieter, der mir möglichst alles aus einer Hand liefern kann.



Du könntest in der von dir genannten Leistungsklasse MAXXON einsetzen.
Findest du über GOOGLE. Die haben das alles, was du brauchst ...
Einer meiner Kollegen ist ein großer Fan von denen - ich selber nicht - ist aber eher subjektiv ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es das trifft, aber google mal nach "Portalfräse" oder "CNC-Fräse". Es gibt Anbieter und auch spezielle Foren die sich mit solchen Steuerungen beschäftigen, vom Hobbybereich bis hin zu professionellen Systemen. Vielleicht passt es zu deiner Anwendung.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## 3Scode (24 Mai 2007)

*servo*

Der Tipp von Flo finde ich gut  denn ich habe gute erfahrung mit Elau gemacht..
die lineare Bewegung kannst du entweder über ein Kurbelgetrieb, dafür bietet Elau die entsprechenden Bib für die Berechnung der rotativen Bewegung in lin. Bewegung mit einem Profil "Polynom 5te Ordnung" interpoliert mit einer spline-funktion oder über einen linearmotor der Firma LinMot den Du mit Hilfe von Elau-Bib. einfach in ein Elausystem integrieren kannst.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Mai 2007)

SIMajo schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Anbieter, der mir möglichst alles aus einer Hand liefern kann. ...
> ... System wird Windows XP ...


Da wäre Beckhoff wohl wirklich die erste Wahl, denke ich.
Die können den Antrieb+Getriebe liefern und haben eine Software-Echtzeitsteuerung (PLC, NC-I, CNC) für Windows im Angebot. Dazu noch EtherCAT als I/O- und Kommunikationssystem mit CANopen-Profilen.

Und meines Wissens nach sind die Preise auch ganz OK.

... noch Wünsche offen? :-D


----------

